# American Classic Wheels on Fuji Team SL



## AzEd (Sep 6, 2005)

I am 6' and 220. My LBS told me that the Fuji Team SL with American Classic Wheels would work fine for me. Is this true? Everything I've heard says they are for lighter riders. Has anyone had a LBS switch the wheels out for say Mavic Equipes or Easton Circuits? Do you think this would be an even swap $$ wise? Thanks for your help!


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

AzEd said:


> I am 6' and 220. My LBS told me that the Fuji Team SL with American Classic Wheels would work fine for me. Is this true? Everything I've heard says they are for lighter riders. Has anyone had a LBS switch the wheels out for say Mavic Equipes or Easton Circuits? Do you think this would be an even swap $$ wise? Thanks for your help!


 Are they 420's? I would have then swapped, also no that's not a fair trade, those are 700ish dollar wheels, circuts and equipes are 400ish dollar wheels.


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

AzEd said:


> I am 6' and 220. My LBS told me that the Fuji Team SL with American Classic Wheels would work fine for me. Is this true? Everything I've heard says they are for lighter riders. Has anyone had a LBS switch the wheels out for say Mavic Equipes or Easton Circuits? Do you think this would be an even swap $$ wise? Thanks for your help!


According to the Fuji web site the SL comes with Sprint 350 wheels, which are too fragile for a 220 lb’er in my opinion. The 350 wheels retail for about $100-$200 more than the other wheels you mentioned. Maybe they will swap you for some Mavic Elites?

Hope this helps.


----------

